# Santa came early...



## floresb (Aug 29, 2005)

I was talking to my shop owner last week about upgrading my frameset in the spring '07. I was interested in a close-out '06 SSL or SSLx frameset. He let me know about an available SSL frame. I told him I'd have to think about it and get back to him. He's knows me too well. I called him back this week and asked about it again and miraculously he had the exact frameset we had talked about. When I came in to look at it, it had my name already stuck to the it! What a great guy! Of course he gave me an irresistable deal and now its mine. I haven't put it on the road yet, but with this morning's trainer ride I could definitely feel the difference between my old 5.2. Anyway, I'm excited and thought I'd share. Merry Christmas to me


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Post some pics for us to see and enjoy it with you! :thumbsup:


----------



## floresb (Aug 29, 2005)

*Santa cont'd*

This is my first go around with uploading pictures, so bear with the shots. The blue Michelins are being replaced with a light gray. With a list of honey-do's; a 5 month pregnant wife; 5 y.o. daughter, there was no road time this weekend - only rollers and stationary trainers. Hopefully next weekend I can get her out on the road.


----------



## KeithNYC (Mar 17, 2004)

*Why change?*

The blue tires look awesome. If you take 'em off it will look pretty much like every other Madone out there....  Nice bike.


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

well, i don't see anything on the bike that would make me understand why the heck you decided for blue tires. this color hurts as much as blue leather in a red ferrari. same goes for the grey bar tape. yes, if you go for black tires and black bar tape, the bike would look like a factory set-up bike. but what's so bad about that? the factory set-up's perfect (colorwise), so why change smth perfect???

but if you really want some color spots on your bike, go for smth DECENT. smth like michelin krylion carbon tires (with THIN red lines), cinelli bi-color bar tape and a nice red saddle (or, if you prefer it hard, try this one). basta! those parts would match the red decals on the bontrager parts and the time crankset. btw, i would have chosen a black headset.

just my two cents...


----------



## floresb (Aug 29, 2005)

*Good thoughts*



Daddy yo yo said:


> well, i don't see anything on the bike that would make me understand why the heck you decided for blue tires. this color hurts as much as blue leather in a red ferrari. same goes for the grey bar tape. yes, if you go for black tires and black bar tape, the bike would look like a factory set-up bike. but what's so bad about that? the factory set-up's perfect (colorwise), so why change smth perfect???
> 
> but if you really want some color spots on your bike, go for smth DECENT. smth like michelin krylion carbon tires (with THIN red lines), cinelli bi-color bar tape and a nice red saddle (or, if you prefer it hard, try this one). basta! those parts would match the red decals on the bontrager parts and the time crankset. btw, i would have chosen a black headset.
> 
> just my two cents...


The two tone bar tape sounds interesting and I like the saddle - any experience with it? I'm waiting on the new K:1, but am open to ideas. The current tape and tire combo came off the old frameset which was blue team colors. My wife has not realized that I have a different bike and probably will not because she doesn't pay much attention other than the Trek label:blush2: I consider the bike a quiet Christmas gift to myself Tire/tape/saddle changes are definitely in the works. The CK pink headset is a tribute to my mom's breast cancer fight - no apologies needed and I'm strong enough to ride in pink She has beaten the cancer for the last 6 years. Thanks for the .02 - good ideas.


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

floresb said:


> The CK pink headset is a tribute to my mom's breast cancer fight - no apologies needed and I'm strong enough to ride in pink She has beaten the cancer for the last 6 years.


this, indeed, is a very good reason to ride this headset. i couldn't see that it's the pretty&strong headset, thought it was silver. my mum had cancer too, so i wear yellow, and i also wear a pink wristband. unfortunately the pink headsets are almost impossible to get here in europe. good luck to your mum! :thumbsup:


----------

